# Had emotional meltdown in front of boss



## Cheri86

My worst nightmare came true today. I've been struggling with depression and social anxiety for the past few months, and this morning I was a bit emotional when I came into work. I've been trying my best to hide it, but some days are worse than others. Anyway, I gave my boss a folder and she noticed my eyes were a little red. She asked if I was ok, and I told her I was fine. She kept pressing me, and finally I told her I didn't want to talk about it and went back to my desk.

About 10 min later she calls me back into her office. She told me over the past few weeks she's noticed i've been very withdrawn, that the office is very tight knit, and while my job performance is good, my interpersonal skills are not. I'm a relatively new employee (only there for 3 months), so I thought for a sec she was going to tell me I was being let go, but she was just voicing concern. At that point, I started crying pretty heavily, and asked to leave for the rest of the day. 

Has anyone every cried in front of their boss or co-worker over their social anxiety or depression? Do you think I should tell her the truth about how i'm feeling? I'm absolutely embarrassed this happened and I'm dreading going in tomorrow, I'm not sure what to say to her.


----------



## losteternal

So Sorry you had such a horrible day. Just go in and be honest about What you are going through. She Sounds quite sympathetic and you never know She might be able to help. I Really Hope you Feel better soon.


----------



## LifeinAShell

i almost did today when my boss got mad at me for being lazy and doing work very unificiently


----------



## Cheri86

Thanks losteternal & lifeinAShell for your replies. I was super embarrassed, but went back into work today. My boss was understanding and was very nice about it. I'm still really embarrassed about the whole thing, but I'm going to try to put it behind me. I've really got to do a better job of keeping my emotions in check. It's just hard for me; when I'm criticized or if someone is rude or unkind to me, I just take it so personally. It's like logically I know I shouldn't, their behavior or comments likely have nothing to do with me, but there's a part of me that just really has a hard time with it and does take it personal. It's tough being a sensitive person in this world.


----------



## losteternal

You are only young though. When you're an old fart like me Things become less important. Im too busy trying Not to Fall over and crack My hip to Give a toss What anyone else says


----------



## d91

Awwww!! I feel bad for you.. but this boss person sounds like a sympathetic and caring person.. I definetly think you should explain your boss, and see how she responds..


----------



## Kalliber

I cried once at school, but seems she cared about you


----------



## Jesuszilla

I have been so depressed that I cursed out my manager the other day. He wrote me up for calling off work even though it ignores policy and I simply yelled "**** you, **** this place, **** all of you" then walked out the office. I was written up again. 

But prior to coming into work, I was so down that I called a hotline just to get some stuff off my chest. That day I was snapping on everybody who came near me until another lady who suffers from depression talked to me and I finally calmed down enough to make it through the night.


----------



## lostfromreality731

Managers are supposed to be trained to help identify depression in workers. Sometimes they don't understand unless you are really honest with them. I find I clam up and am very uncomfortable being honest. You should not feel bad for what happened, quite the contrary to be honest, at least she knows that something is wrong. She sounds like quite an understanding person, which seems to be rare in the work place. It's hard but you have to let her know exactly how you feel, she should be able to offer support. I mean as long as you enjoy the work to a degree she should be able to work with you to make things easier for you.


----------



## Nessie91

There's been plenty of times I felt like I was gonna have an emotional breakdown. Today for instance in one of my classes I felt overwhelmed and had to hide in the library for over an hour.. I couldn't be around people cause they'd probably notice I was on the verge of tears.

Everyone has their setbacks. At least your boss seems understanding and was nice enough to talk to you about it. 
I on the other hand can't approach college professors. Cause frankly they don't give a ****.


----------



## scarpia

I don't think it's that big a deal - as long as you are a good worker. I supervised a cafe for several years. One day a woman came in crying because her BF had left her. Luckily I had another women on staff for her to vent to. 

You probably won't be in any consideration for any promotion to a position with more responsibility though. Getting emotional can derail that kind of thing.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

I walked into my store manager's office with a guarantee of being let go until I came clean about my depression and anxiety. I ended up crying a lot due to the pressure and the thought of how my family would react and my already strong suicidal urges. I'm glad they gave me a second chance but I'm starting to think he did it just so I wouldn't mention them in a suicide letter and hurt their company name.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

OMG!
I had a very similar experience at the beginning of this year.

It was my first job after graduation, and I was thrown in, with very little training. I was also a relatively new employee. I've been wanting to quit after the first month, but pushed myself to keep going. I felt like I couldn't keep up, so I pushed myself to come in earlier and/or stay later. I was burntout.

After 4 months I completely broke down crying telling her I can't handle the job, and I felt so bad because they really depend on me. Thankfully this was after everyone already left, so no one else saw me crying. 

My boss was also very concerned, also noticed that I was very unhappy, and told me I was doing a good job, but I don't think that I am. I feel like sooner everyone in the office is going to find out that I haven't been doing my job properly this whole time.
She told me to take some days off more often, but I feel like I can't because work will just pile up.

I've been here for a year now, and I've only taken a few days off, and we haven't really talked about it. She is very nice, but always super busy.

I saw a psychiatrist who prescribed anti-depressant, and I must have cried a dozen times at work since then, and its so embarrassing especially as a guy. I spent most of this year living one day at a time.

I wish I could help, because I know what you're going through.


----------



## Sacrieur

You can't be fired for having a mental disability, this is protected by the Americans with Disabilities Act passed in 1999.

Because you still perform your job adequately, there are no grounds to fire you.


----------



## eveningbat

I am sorry to hear it. This situation is very familiar to me. I am also sometimes on the point of breaking into tears in the presence of the boss and all the staff. It is hard to keep the tears and I am afraid there is going to be the point when this will actually happen. 
But I hope they will not press on you. They will know you are living through hard times. 
Hugs for you.


----------



## Justlittleme

Cheri86 said:


> My worst nightmare came true today. I've been struggling with depression and social anxiety for the past few months, and this morning I was a bit emotional when I came into work. I've been trying my best to hide it, but some days are worse than others. Anyway, I gave my boss a folder and she noticed my eyes were a little red. She asked if I was ok, and I told her I was fine. She kept pressing me, and finally I told her I didn't want to talk about it and went back to my desk.
> 
> About 10 min later she calls me back into her office. She told me over the past few weeks she's noticed i've been very withdrawn, that the office is very tight knit, and while my job performance is good, my interpersonal skills are not. I'm a relatively new employee (only there for 3 months), so I thought for a sec she was going to tell me I was being let go, but she was just voicing concern. At that point, I started crying pretty heavily, and asked to leave for the rest of the day.
> 
> Has anyone every cried in front of their boss or co-worker over their social anxiety or depression? Do you think I should tell her the truth about how i'm feeling? I'm absolutely embarrassed this happened and I'm dreading going in tomorrow, I'm not sure what to say to her.


I cried at my brothers wedding, and no one comforted me. No one gave a flying ****. I don't think I should care either actually. (I was literally crying alot)


----------



## JamesM2

I haven't yet but it's probably not far away, the way things are going. Mondays are always very hard for me and today was no exception (even though it's Tuesday, but yesterday was a holiday so it's like a Monday today). As per usual today I was feeling a mixture of anger, depression and anxiety, which just gets worse each and every week. I felt like I was totally going to have some sort of breakdown, and if my boss had called me away to ask if anything was wrong I know I would have. 

I seriously just can not handle full time work anymore. It's just too demanding to deal with that on top of my depression, BDD etc - I simply can not just say "oh, it's 8:30am - time to put all my personal issues to one side until 5pm". I'm not a robot but it's as if I'm expected to be


----------



## Liability

> About 10 min later she calls me back into her office. She told me over the past few weeks she's noticed i've been very withdrawn, that the office is very tight knit, and while my job performance is good, my interpersonal skills are not. I'm a relatively new employee (only there for 3 months), so I thought for a sec she was going to tell me I was being let go, but she was just voicing concern. At that point, I started crying pretty heavily, and asked to leave for the rest of the day.


I fear this is foreshadowing my own near future. I hope you are doing okay. Has the manager asked you where you stand in the company now? Did she offer you counselling or provide you with any resources?


----------



## the collector

Add me OP.


----------

